# DIY Passive to Active Speakers



## Dejoux (Jan 29, 2012)

Hello All! 

Im back with more help needing-ness.

So i was cleaning out my workshop and i found my old Sharp XL-HP515 Stereo system. the cd changer and radio portion of the system is shot, but the speakers still work. i tested them out on my sibling's stereo system (same one) and the work perfectly! and they had alot more kick then i originally thought! so i want to see if i can change them from passive to active speakers. i know i need an amp but not much more than that. itd be awesome if i can get this to work, i could use them as studio speakers or at gigs.

so if anyone has some tips, dont hesitate to share!

thanks!


----------



## Footer (Jan 29, 2012)

Actually building the amp in is going to be more trouble then its worth. You can just buy any old amp and run them. Something like this would work: Amazon.com: Lepai Tripath Class-T Hi-Fi Audio Mini Amplifier with Power Supply: Electronics

Just a side note, active speakers have a bit more to them then just an amp inside the box. (This is the ideal) The amp is perfectly aligned to the speaker. There is a crossover pre-amp that perfectly splits the signal for each driver in the box. The amp is correctly sized for the speaker. Finally, there is usually some sort of limiting built into the amp that will prevent you from blowing the speaker.


----------



## Dejoux (Aug 26, 2012)

hey, wow, its been a long time. im sorry for that. this ended up being one of those projects that got put on the back burner. but i have some spare time now so im picking i back up! looking over this amp, it really is ideal!! thanks for sharing it with me!!!!!


----------



## TimmyP1955 (Sep 2, 2012)

Not worth the trouble or expense.


----------



## Dejoux (Sep 3, 2012)

It is though. it'll cost me $30-$40 to repair a pair of really nice speakers that were over $100 new. And there's really no trouble. Im very savvy with electronics and Speakers and the repairs would take no time at all.


----------



## museav (Sep 3, 2012)

Footer said:


> Just a side note, active speakers have a bit more to them then just an amp inside the box. (This is the ideal) The amp is perfectly aligned to the speaker. There is a crossover pre-amp that perfectly splits the signal for each driver in the box. The amp is correctly sized for the speaker. Finally, there is usually some sort of limiting built into the amp that will prevent you from blowing the speaker.


I believe it was someone from QSC that noted that between limiting the individual bandsplits and addressing peak, average and long term limiting there were over 20 different limiters inside some of their boxes.


----------



## WooferHound (Sep 4, 2012)

You are looking for a "Plate Amplifier"
Give that a search . . .


----------

